# all my fish having babies!



## Teale (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey so i am very happy to inform that i have babies. I have had 1 baby platy that did not survive when i first got the platies back in november, and my last baby is now growing like crazy and did not die. he is now larger. 
my platy had at least 3 babies that i noticed about 4 days ago, at the same time I found very small grey guppies! about 8 or so. I found them very brave compaired to all the baby platies i have had that hide in the plants. they have been shooting all over the place and have seen VERY little aggresive behaviour from my other fish which is suprising for having 7 neon tetras, i balloon molly, 4 platies, and 6 adult guppies. today I found a swarm or NEW guppies!!!!! they are slightly smaller and lighter. I have been noticing them darkening but didn't really see how much until i saw the new ones.


here is the thing. i need some help.. when is the earliest i can sex them? so far these guppies all look female but out of the 20??? is it like human babies where until a certain time in the womb all for us look like females? and when do most develop their colour??? i have read that is you feed them top notch food they will deveolp better colour but this sounds like kind of a myth. that is genetics. faster maybe but i don't know. what can you tell me?


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

for coloring..depends on the color.. rather quickly for dark colors.. more slowly with light colors.. sexing them is kind of hard before they are mature.. you can always guess by coloration.. but most fish wont show there true sex till they are juviniles. when it comes to feeding.. you do want to feed them the best.. although they can live on flakes.. it is best for their development (like all babies) to feed a variety of food.. if you have plants they are more than likely eating the microscopic food off them.. so suppilment their diet with brine shrimp and crushed blood worms.. you can also buy fry food at the pet store


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

Alliecat is right. sexing them before maturity is hard.however, during gestation the temperature does affect the sex of the fry. ill PM you the link one i find it. you can try google to get it. i am not sure if if its higher the temp more males or female and viceversa.

food wise i suggest you talk to Lohachata. he has this amazing food called Plecocaine that i have read and heard only good things about.

hope this helps.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You are what you eat. Especially the color red. Feed red fish color-enhancing flake, brine shrimp, or krill, and they will get nicely colored intensely red. Feed them only green foods and they may be perfectly healthy, but not as brightly colored.

You do want your fry to get a variety of high-quality foods. Poor nutrition can cause slow growth, bent spines and other "birth defects", and increased susceptibility to disease.


----------



## Teale (Apr 9, 2008)

thanks guys. I have an update. my other pregnant platy had babies last night i have no idea how many since they look alot like yesterday's new guppies. but man they are all coming at once. It sure is cute how my (about week old slightly bigger) platies (3) are coming out of the plants finally and are swimming with all the babies at the surface/ following the pack. 
So i have been feeding the tank "baby bites", dried blood worms, and omego one super colour fish flakes. I am not sure what they are eating since the adults/other fish are eating it too. I am afraid that i am nw over feeding the adults it says to feed the babies about 8 (less ) times a day but i afraid that the fish are eating too much because of this. oh and about 3 days ago i put some egg paste stuff in and most the fish ate it but had to use the tank vac since it wan't all gone. 
also It isn't really dirty but it does have some scum on the glass and I wanted to clean it about 1/2 a week ago but i saw the babies and thought I would wait abit. what do you think clean it??? I guess they will go to the other side. but I don't wanna freak them out/ have them get eaten in close quarters? or get sucked up/ have the tank conditions change? what should i do??? 
THANK YOU


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

good! your feeding in variety and cleaning up leftovers.. but you probly only need to feed them about 4 times a day.. they probly wont eat everything if you feed them 8 times... and as for cleaning your tank.. thats up to you.. if you feel brave and are very careful you could do it.. i do it with babies in the tank.. i just let the dirty bucket sit and settle so i can carefully check for fry


----------

